# Comment récupérer les signets de son iPad svp ?



## Gene64 (15 Août 2012)

Après une fausse manipulation de la part de mes petits enfants sur mon ipad, tous mes signets ont été perdus ! :/
 Comment pourrai-je les récupérer ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

en les recréant patiemment... Bon courage...

Ou en restaurant une sauvegarde faite sur ton ordinateur... ou sur icloud... Pour peu que tu fasses des sauvegardes suffisamment souvent...


----------

